# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Gelatine (gemalen botten)

## Luuss0404

Een gast gaf me de volgende vraag "Ik hoorde dat gelantine 
(gemalen botten) goed voor het herstel van afname van botontkalking zou zijn, is dat zo?" en "Is de uitwerking ook goed voor honden?"

Daarover vond ik de volgende informatie:
* Gelatine is veilig en gezond. Vrij van vetten en koolhydraten, vrij van cholesterol, allergene stoffen en toevoegingen, laag in calorieën en microbiologisch onbedenkelijk. Maar gelatine is ook een neutraceutical, waarvan wetenschappelijk is aangetoond dat zij werkzaam is bij het voorkomen en bestrijden van osteoporose en artrose. (Bron; trobas.nl)
* Gelatine bevat aminozuren die voor het opbouwen van kraakbeen belangrijk zijn.
Gelatine wordt uit de runderhuid of varkenszwoerd gewonnen. De aminozuren in het menselijke collageen in het kraakbeen zijn zeer nauw verwant aan die in het gelatine-collageen5. Bij artrose gaat voornamelijk collageen verloren; het is daarom zinvol het verminderde collageenniveau weer aan te vullen. Het is bewezen dat de gelatine die middels de voeding wordt opgenomen ook werkelijk bij de gewrichten aankomt. Gelatine is vaak aanwezig in de capsules van voedingssupplementen. (Bron; aminozuur.com)

MBT gelatine en honden:
* http://www.hondenforum.nl/plaza/view...22&view=unread
* http://www.vitamine-hond.com/homeopa...j_de_hond.html
* http://www.huisdiereninfo.nl/forum/v...c.php?f=7&t=81 recept met gelatine voor honden die te mager zijn

----------

